# [Solucionado] Problemas intel Xorg

## yio643

Que tal compañeros tengo un problema extraño cuando ejecuto glxgears los FPS van en 60 frames solo cuando tengo precionado el touchpad pero si quito del dedo los frames caen hasta 40 quiera saber porque pasa les dejo la configuracion de mi video de xorg. Telgo LXDE

De igual forma les agradeceria si me dijeran como configurar el vsync y tambieen como sacar los alores de horizont y vert sync

Paquetes instalados:

xorg-server-1.12.2

xf86-video-intel

gentoo-sources-3.12.2

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

   Modeline "1024x600_60.00"   50.40  1024 1048 1184 1344  600 600 619 625 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FallbackDebug"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Tiling"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Shadow"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TripleBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMC"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugWait"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HotPlug"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RelaxedFencing"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BufferCache"           # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   Option     "DRI" "true"

   Option     "TripleBuffer" "true"

   Option     "BufferCache" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Virtual 1024 600

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

#    Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## cohone

Yo tengo una ati, pero por ir probando algo puedes intentar a poner en el apartado device

```
Option     "SwapbuffersWait"       "false"
```

Aunque antes, echale un vistazo al /var/log/xorg.conf a ver si ves algo extraño.

También prueba a ejecutar  

```
vblank_mode=0 glxgears
```

 a ver si te desactiva el vsync sin necesidad de cambiar el xorg.conf

----------

## yio643

 *cohone wrote:*   

> Yo tengo una ati, pero por ir probando algo puedes intentar a poner en el apartado device
> 
> ```
> Option     "SwapbuffersWait"       "false"
> ```
> ...

 

Hola amigo tu respuesta me sirvio batanta de hecho ya me va parejo el glxgears ahora si no es mucha molestia  modrias exprlicarme las demas opciones claro siempre y cuando puedas es que realmente quiero sacarle el provecho a mi grafica.

----------

## cohone

Pues no te puedo decir muchas, la verdad.

yo tengo 

Option     "EnablePageFlip" "true"   

Option     "ColorTiling" "True"

Option     "EXAVSync" "False" 

Option     "EXAVSync" "False" 

Pero lo más seguro es que xorg al iniciar ya te las active automáticamente... y la tercera, no se ni porqué la tengo... será de cuando hice pruebas para desactivar el vsync

Echale un vistazo al 

```
man radeon
```

----------

